# Según yo: ¿Incorrecto?



## sabrinita85

Hola a tod@s:

Hoy, durante mi clase de español, una chica ha dicho "*según yo...*" y nuestro profesor nos ha dicho que esta expresión es incorrecta y que lo correcto es "*en mi opinión*".

Yo siempre lo he utilizado y nadie me ha dicho nunca que fuera incorrecto, además me parece haber leído por alguna parte (no me acuerdo dónde) que la RAE acepta esta expresión.

¿Qué opinan Ustedes? ¿Es incorrecto el uso de _según yo_?

¡Gracias!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Según yo, es correcto. 

Según la RAE también:



> *según**.*
> (Del lat. _secundum_).*
> 6.* prep. Ante nombres o pronombres personales, con arreglo o conformemente a lo que opinan o dicen las personas de que se trate. _Según él._ _Según ellos._ _Según Aristóteles._ _Según San Pablo._


----------



## sara_gdleon

100% correcto, además de ser muchísimo más usado
el decir: en mi opinión, es más usado cuando estamos hablando en alguna junta, algo más formal
Pero cotidianamente utilizamos el: según yo


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias por vuestra opinión


----------



## Cicerón

Es correcto, pero yo no lo uso mucho. Puede que tu profesor sea español y no haya oído esta expresión muy a menudo, por lo que puede pensar que es incorrecta.


----------



## xOoeL

Quizá lo que tu profesor decía es que era incorrecta usarla en ese momento.
Cuando se hace una exposición o redacción formal, suena MUY MAL (al menos en España).
Eso no lo verás escrito en ninguna tesis ni lo oirás en ningún debate público, pero sí "en mi opinión"/"según mi punto de vista"/....
Yo no lo diría NUNCA en un ambiente académico, y menos para dar mi opinión en clase o rebatir un argumento.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cicerón said:


> Es correcto, pero yo no lo uso mucho. Puede que tu profesor sea español y no haya oído esta expresión muy a menudo, por lo que puede pensar que es incorrecta.


Sí, es español ... y es también escritor... 



xOoeL said:


> Quizá lo que tu profesor decía es que era incorrecta usarla en ese momento.
> Cuando se hace una exposición o redacción formal, suena MUY MAL (al menos en España).
> Eso no lo verás escrito en ninguna tesis ni lo oirás en ningún debate público, pero sí "en mi opinión"/"según mi punto de vista"/....
> Yo no lo diría NUNCA en un ambiente académico, y menos para dar mi opinión en clase o rebatir un argumento.


Ah!
Eso sí, puede ser que se refiriese al hecho de que en una exposición suena muy mal!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Sabrinita, creo que decir segun yo es como todos dicen algo mal sonante, pues podria muy bien decir
en mi opinion
segun mi opinion
a mi entender

Pero segun yo, ... tampoco lo utilizaria para dar mi opinion
Ante nombres o pronombres personales, con arreglo o conformemente a lo que opinan o dicen las personas de que se trate.  Creo que incluye la primera persona.
Ahora intenta decir ... segun tu ... y estaria bien
Ahora intenta decir ... segun el ... y tambien estaria bien
Pero si dices ... segun yo ... no seria tan agradable al oido, ... pero
ciertamente segun la RAE seria correcto.

Esperemos a un linguista

_Perdon por tildes y dieresis_


----------



## sara_gdleon

pues en México si lo utilizamos bastante: según yo, ganó el equipo verde pero no estoy segura......

Pero como ya te han dicho otras personas, esto solo lo decimos informalmente, cuando estés en una reunión de trabajo, una conferencia, etc, no lo uses, mejor dí: 
en mi opinión, 
tengo entendido, 
a mi parecer......


----------



## femmejolie

xOoeL said:


> Quizá lo que tu profesor decía es que era incorrecta usarla en ese momento.
> Cuando se hace una exposición o redacción formal, suena MUY MAL (al menos en España).
> Eso no lo verás escrito en ninguna tesis ni lo oirás en ningún debate público, pero sí "en mi opinión"/"según mi punto de vista"/....
> Yo no lo diría NUNCA en un ambiente académico, y menos para dar mi opinión en clase o rebatir un argumento.


Estoy de acuerdo.
Yo nunca utilizo "según yo", ni siquiera en la calle, en mi familia o con mis amigos/as. Me suena muy mal, aunque es correcto. Yo siempre digo *PARA MÍ* (como en inglés). En el oral y en el escrito sí se utiliza mucho "Según + el resto de pronombres personales", excepto "nosotros" (se oye más "para nosotros" que "según nosotros": suena muy mal, al menos a mí)

El "según yo" ,traducido del italiano, no va mucho.
Algo parecido pasa con la expresión "tú y yo". 
En inglés, francés y español se dice: "Tú y yo". En italiano se dice: "Yo y tú".
Chao


----------



## Rayines

sabrinita: algo que lo "suaviza" es decir: "Según pienso yo".


----------



## sara_gdleon

yo nunca diría "según pienso yo", pero creo que es porque en México no lo decimos; sin embargo, puede que sea común en otros países =)


----------



## xOoeL

Sólo quiero decir que me gusta cuando mis amigos foreros americanos difieren en sus opiniones  A veces se intenta transmitir que el español de España es diferente del de América, cuando en realidad es el español de cada casa el que es diferente.


----------



## sara_gdleon

xOoeL said:


> Sólo quiero decir que me gusta cuando mis amigos foreros americanos difieren en sus opiniones A veces se intenta transmitir que el español de España es diferente del de América, cuando en realidad es el español de cada casa el que es diferente.


 
tienes toda la razón


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

sara_gdleon said:


> tien*é*s toda la razón





---

Coincido en que "según yo" suena mal. Yo tampoco lo utilizaría en situaciones formales.


----------



## lazarus1907

«Según yo» me suena raro (como si te lo hubiera dicho Mr. Hide), pero sin embargo, con otras personas («según tú/él/...») me resulta correcto y natural. Quizá es porque referido a segundas o terceras personas, decir «con arreglo y conformidad a lo que piensa... (fulanito)» (RAE) tiene mucho sentido, pero me da la impresión de que referido a uno mismo suena algo afectado.

María Moliner, por otro lado dice:



> «Según» se construye con nominativo: ‘según yo’, y no ‘según mí’. Puede combinarse con cualquier otra preposición con la que forme una unión acorde con el sentido de la oración. Lógicamente, la segunda preposición irá en primero o en segundo lugar según que forme unidad con el elemento de la oración que preceda o que siga a «según»: ‘Te acompaño según a dónde vayas. Lo supedito a según cómo vea las cosas’. Pero, si el complemento es un nombre, el uso admite también el orden menos lógico: ‘Se lo diré a según [o según a] qué personas’.
> 
> _© _María Moliner


Sin embargo, en todos los ejemplos que da, ninguno dice «Según yo». De hecho, el único ejemplo en el que se hace referencia a uno mismo dice:


> Según mi leal saber y entender
> 
> _© _María Moliner


Probablemente no sea incorrecto gramaticalmente, pero sea afectado o poco común en cuanto a su semántica. En cualquier caso, no he encontrado aún ningún ejemplo literario con «Según yo».


----------



## ILT

Pues ya no sé si es correcto o no, pero en México es muy común escuchar, en situaciones informales, según yo. En momentos formales y en escritos se usan otras variantes, como las que ya han dado antes:

A mi parecer...
En mi opinión...
Yo pienso que...


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Yo sólo les he escuchado la expresión "según yo" a amigos Mexicanos que la utilizan normalmente, en España suena decididamente raro, si no incorrecto.


----------



## Jellby

"Según Fulanito", tiene un cierto matiz de duda o de reserva en cuanto a que la opinión sea cierta: "eso es lo que dice Fulanito, pero hay que tomarlo con precaución". Desde este punto de vista, no tiene mucho sentido decir "según yo", porque uno suele estar más o menos seguro de su propia opinión (a pesar de ser consciente de su propia falibilidad).

Como dice Lazarus, si suena mal es más por cuestiones semánticas que gramaticales.


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

Nunca lo he oído y realmente suena muy mal, es má, seguro que en boca de un extrangero suena aún peor. Yo tampoco lo aconsejaría a mis alumnos de castellano. Tu profesora hace bien "prohibiéndoos" el _según yo_ y proponiendo _en mi opinión_, etc.

 A mí también me prohíben utilizar algunas expresiones tentadoras en cuanto a la construcción, o por el parecido a otras en mi lengua, que son correctas pero se usan poco (y yo usaría siempre por sistema), sabiendo que si un día las oigo, lo entenderé; pero mejor utilizar otras.

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Muy bien.
Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones!

Resumiendo, lo que he entendido es:
El _según yo_ se oye muy a menudo en Latinoamérica, aunque en situaciones informales, y no suena raro.

En España casi no se usa y suena muy mal.

Motivaciones de tipo semántico, antes que gramatical, hacen que suene mal.

En los diccionarios *RAE*, *María Moliner* y, añado, *Clave*, el _según_ aparece seguido de pronombres personales sujeto, con la excepción de la pimera persona singular (yo).

El _según _exprime duda o reserva acerca de una opinión y si funciona por los demás, pues no funciona por el pronombre _yo_, en cuanto uno suele estar bastante seguro de su propia opinión.

_Según yo_ puede substituirse por:

En mi opinión
Según mi punto de vista
Según mi opinión
Según pienso yo
A mi entender
A mi parecer
Tengo entendido que
Para mí
Yo pienso / creo / opino que

(¡¡¡Qué lista maravillosa!!!)
Muchas gracias de nuevo ​


----------



## SpiceMan

Yo restringiría el "latinoamérica" a México. Hasta ahora sólo dijeron que en México es común. 

A mí me suena francamente horrible y lo escuché decir una o dos veces, siempre con tono de chiste, hablando "mal" a propósito. Con esta discusión me enteré que es correcto. Hubiese jurado que era incorrecto.


----------



## xOoeL

SpiceMan said:


> [...]A mí me suena francamente horrible y lo escuché decir una o dos veces, siempre con tono de chiste, hablando "mal" a propósito. [...]


Yo he oído decir (también en todo de chiste o para "imitar" a alguien muy sabelotodo):  "Según yo y un par de lumbreras más..."


----------



## Bilma

chics said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Nunca lo he oído y realmente suena muy mal, es* más*, seguro que en boca de un *extrangero *suena aún peor. Yo tampoco lo aconsejaría a mis alumnos de castellano. Tu profesora hace bien "prohibiéndoos" el _según yo_ y proponiendo _en mi opinión_, etc.
> 
> A mí también me prohíben utilizar algunas expresiones tentadoras en cuanto a la construcción, o por el parecido a otras en mi lengua, que son correctas pero se usan poco (y yo usaría siempre por sistema), sabiendo que si un día las oigo, lo entenderé; pero mejor utilizar otras.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si vas a México, puedes usar *según yo*, aunque seas extranjera.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
"Según yo" suena peor que el "Para mis adentros interiores..." que decía el gato jinx cuando sospechaba que los ratones Pixie y Dixie estaban tramando algo contra él.
Es mucho más natural: creo, pienso, me parece, etcétera.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pues según yo, "según yo" es bastante usado, y ahora resulta que sólo los mexicanos lo utilizamos.

No sé por que les suena mal, me parece totalmente natural y normal utilizarlo. En otras lenguas se puede mal interpretar, como si la persona estuviera en lo cierto y los demás no, pero en español no existen tales confusiones.

Y Jellby, no siempre estamos seguros de lo que decimos, y es precisamente entonces cuando lo utilizamos.

"Pues según yo Pablo llega hasta las 5:00"


----------



## sara_gdleon

mirx said:


> Pues según yo, "según yo" es bastante usado, y ahora resulta que sólo los mexicanos lo utilizamos.
> 
> No sé por que les suena mal, me parece totalmente natural y normal utilizarlo. En otras lenguas se puede mal interpretar, como si la persona estuviera en lo cierto y los demás no, pero en español no existen tales confusiones.
> 
> Y Jellby, no siempre estamos seguros de lo que decimos, y es precisamente entonces cuando lo utilizamos.
> 
> "Pues según yo Pablo llega hasta las 5:00"


 
Exacto, hay dos maneras en que lo podemos decir, y siempre resaltamos la frase: 
SEGÚN YO Pablo llega a las 5 (hacemos énfasis en según yo)
CREO que Pablo llega a las 5 (haciendo énfasis en CREO)


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Coincido con tu profesor, a mi suena incorrecto también.


----------



## abbaaccddc

mirx said:


> Pues según yo, "según yo" es bastante usado, y ahora resulta que sólo los mexicanos lo utilizamos.



El Google de cada país muestra lo siguiente
16.900 veces para páginas de Chile. 
29.300 para páginas de México.
12.600 páginas de Argentina
61.800 páginas de España


----------



## eduarodi

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola a tod@s:
> 
> Hoy, durante mi clase de español, una chica ha dicho "*según yo...*" y nuestro profesor nos ha dicho que esta expresión es incorrecta y que lo correcto es "*en mi opinión*".
> 
> Yo siempre lo he utilizado y nadie me ha dicho nunca que fuera incorrecto, además me parece haber leído por alguna parte (no me acuerdo dónde) que la RAE acepta esta expresión.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan Ustedes? ¿Es incorrecto el uso de _según yo_?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Técnicamente, es incorrecto. "Según" es una preposición. Y debe ser seguida por el pronombre "mí". Comparemos con otra preposición:
para mí - según mí
para ti - según ti
para vos - según vos
para usted - según usted
para él - según él
para ella - según ella
para nosotros - según nosotros
para vosotros - según vosotros
para ustedes - según ustedes
para ellos - según ellos
para ellas - según ellas.

Ya sé: "según mí" y "según ti" suenan horribles. Y debe ser por eso que se buscan otras maneras de hablar, como "en mi opinión," o "yo creo que"...


----------



## mirx

eduarodi said:


> Técnicamente, es incorrecto. "Según" es una preposición. Y debe ser seguida por el pronombre "mí". Comparemos con otra preposición:
> para mí - según mí
> para ti - según ti
> para vos - según vos
> para usted - según usted
> para él - según él
> para ella - según ella
> para nosotros - según nosotros
> para vosotros - según vosotros
> para ustedes - según ustedes
> para ellos - según ellos
> para ellas - según ellas.
> 
> Ya sé: "según mí" y "según ti" suenan horribles. Y debe ser por eso que se buscan otras maneras de hablar, como "en mi opinión," o "yo creo que"...


 

¿Es incorrecto?

¿Ya leíste el post número 28?


----------



## elbeto

mirx said:


> ¿Es incorrecto?
> 
> ¿Ya leíste el post número 28?


 
[Según yo, no lo ha leido ¿eh?  ]

El resumen que hizo sabrinita85 junto con la aclaración de SpiceMan y los comentarios de mis compatriotas, me parece que lo dicen todo.

Cuando vengan a México de paseo digan "según yo." No habrá reproches ni correcciones.


----------



## Hatilaus

Según yo creo)). El asunto viene de que es una expresión con una elipsis.

En los casos diferentes a la 1ª persona (Según tu, Según él etc..) se estaría eliminando el resto de la frase, que sería la correspondiente conjugación de "Decir". Según tu (dices), Según él (dice)...

En cambio, con la 1ª persona resulta un tanto ridículo (por prepotente). "Según yo digo" y como todos somos muy humildes...

Esta es mi opinión de porqué no se suele oir la expresión. En cambio, ya en la "entradilla" se ve como el "Según yo... mas otras cosas" no es tan inusual.

Pido disculpas anticipadas a los usuarios del "Según yo.", a los que he llamado prepotentes .

- H -


----------



## Jellby

eduarodi said:


> para mí - según mí
> para ti - según ti
> para vos - según vos
> para usted - según usted
> para él - según él
> para ella - según ella
> para nosotros - según nosotros
> para vosotros - según vosotros
> para ustedes - según ustedes
> para ellos - según ellos
> para ellas - según ellas.



Con esta preposición se usan los pronombres de sujeto, no es igual que las otras.


----------



## los_setenta

Hola:

Si me permitís, voy a mencionar que en uno de mis manuales acabo de encontrar "segun creo".

Saludos desde Bucarest,

M.


----------



## aleCcowaN

abbaaccddc said:


> El Google de cada país muestra lo siguiente
> 16.900 veces para páginas de Chile.
> 29.300 para páginas de México.
> 12.600 páginas de Argentina
> 61.800 páginas de España


Gúguel no es el lugar adecuado para sacar estadísticas de uso cuando hay más de 500 casos. Las primeras respuestas serán "..según yo...", pero rápidamente aparecen "..según. Yo...", luego " ...según ..... yo", más adelante "....yo ..... según..." y por último páginas que tienen vínculos a cualquier página que contenga esas misma clase de cadenas.

En Buenos Aires se usa "según yo" de tres maneras distintas.
Con el sentido de reafirmar una posición personal y equipararla a la de otro, por auto-afirmación, y contrastando intencionalmente con otras expresiones que dicen lo mismo (por lo que yo sé, según mi opinión, etc.)

- Según él, le debés dinero
- Según yo, es él quien me lo debe a mí.
En los registros más bajos, como sustituto de "en mi opinión"
Muchas personas de registros medios y altos usan "según yo" partiendo del sentido del primer ítem, para darle un aspecto de "dictamen autoritativo" a su opinión.

-Según él, esta es la medida que debemos tomar
-Según yo, no es así. [en lugar de "opino lo contrario" o "no opino lo mismo"]
Casi todos usamos aquí "según yo" en algún momento, pero con muy poca frecuencia, aunque cuando la gente se pone a expresar sus opiniones por escrito, es estas épocas de analfabetismo funcional creciente y autonomía individual peraltada, lo suele deslizar porque presupone cierta autoridad en la forma escrita, de allí que no sea raro encontrarlo en Internet.


----------



## abbaaccddc

aleCcowaN said:


> Gúguel no es el lugar adecuado para sacar estadísticas de uso cuando hay más de 500 casos. Las primeras respuestas serán "..según yo...", pero rápidamente aparecen "..según. Yo...", luego " ...según ..... yo", más adelante "....yo ..... según..." y por último páginas que tienen vínculos a cualquier página que contenga esas misma clase de cadenas.



Yo busqué "según yo" digitando las comillas, por lo que las palabras deben aparecer contiguas. Sí es verdad que puede aparecer "según. Yo ...", pero de ninguna manera "yo ... según". 

Ejemplos:
"según yo" = 492.000
"yo según" = 39.900
según yo = 3.840.000
yo según = 3.760.000
Las últimas dos deberían ser iguales. Misterios de Google. 

Ampliando tu argumento hay que considerar que podría ser que las 16.900 veces de Chile sean "según yo" a secas y las 61.800 de España sean "según yo creo".


----------



## aleCcowaN

abbaaccddc said:


> Yo busqué "según yo" digitando las comillas, por lo que las palabras deben aparecer contiguas. Sí es verdad que puede aparecer "según. Yo ...", pero de ninguna manera "yo ... según".
> 
> Ejemplos:
> "según yo" = 492.000
> "yo según" = 39.900
> según yo = 3.840.000
> yo según = 3.760.000
> Las últimas dos deberían ser iguales. Misterios de Google.
> 
> Ampliando tu argumento hay que considerar que podría ser que las 16.900 veces de Chile sean "según yo" a secas y las 61.800 de España sean "según yo creo".


A mí me da "según yo" 4.660.000 resultados y "según" 133 millones de resultados en general y 10.800.000 si selecciono "sólo español". Es más "yo", buscándolo con "sólo español" me da 12.500.000 resultados. Si llegado a este punto las cifras no son evidentemente ridículas, ya no sé qué decir. Insisto en lo que expliqué en su momento.

MSN da 8 resultados para "según yo" (otro buscador cuya inteligencia artificial ha caído en la demencia) y AlltheWeb da 57.000, la mayoría "según yo creo/veo/etc.". Como regla de buen cubero, dado que los buscadores ahora presentan sólo los primeros 1000 resultados para evitar que otros buscadores les roben las bases de datos y les analicen su lógica, sólo se debe confiar en los números cuando los resultados son como máximo 1000, y aún en ese caso, muestrearlos.


----------



## abbaaccddc

aleCcowaN said:


> A mí me da "según yo" 4.660.000 resultados



Tienes que poner las comillas explícitamente. Ahí te dan "sólo" 490.000 veces.

http://www.google.cl/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-09,GGLD:en&q=%22seg%c3%ban+yo%22


----------



## aleCcowaN

abbaaccddc said:


> Tienes que poner las comillas explícitamente. Ahí te dan "sólo" 490.000 veces.
> 
> http://www.google.cl/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-09,GGLD:en&q="según+yo"


Cuando escribí en el original "según yo", entre comillas figura la búsqueda, luego la búsqueda no tenia comillas. Era simplemente para decirte que tus 3.840.000 resultados para "según yo" en google.cl (que a mí me acaba de dar 3.520.000), eran 4.660.000 en google.ar 

Mi insistencia por enésima ves en meses es que Google debe ser botado como sistema para ver la frecuencia del uso de una expresión, ya que "frase exacta" para Google no significa en absoluto "la exacta frase", ni en los resultados que presenta y ni por asomo, aproximación o lotería, en las cantidades de resultados que dice haber encontrado.

Si visitas googlefight.com y consultas "según yo" contra " 'según yo' " veras otros resultados dados por Google. Los buscadores comerciales quedan descartados como método estadístico para ver la frecuencia de un término o frase. Sólo sirven para la obtención de ejemplos. Lamentablemente el público piensa que Google es bueno porque parece dar más resultados, y es sólo su algoritmo PageRank lo que le da algún valor.


----------



## Subjuntivo

Si me permiten, una pequeña aclaración o ampliación:

"Según yo" es perfectamente correcto, pero es levemente distinto de "en mi opinión". A ver:

"En mi opinión, Jorge es un pesado"

vs.

"Lo compré porque, según yo, erade primera calidad; cuando averigüé, descubrí que era una porquería"

No sé si se entiende, pero es distinto. Si uno está en una discusión o debate, no diría Según yo para introducir su opinión, tal vez diría Yom pienso que... o, por qué no, En mi opinión...


En fin,
Saludos,
S.


----------



## indigoio

Subjuntivo said:


> "Según yo" es perfectamente correcto, pero es levemente distinto de "en mi opinión" .
> No sé si se entiende, pero es distinto. Si uno está en una discusión o debate, no diría Según yo para introducir su opinión, tal vez diría Yom pienso que... o, por qué no, En mi opinión...


Tienes razón. Así lo usamos en México, según yo, la mayoría.



Hatilaus said:


> En cambio, con la 1ª persona resulta un tanto ridículo (por prepotente). "Según yo digo" y como todos somos muy humildes...
> 
> Pido disculpas anticipadas a los usuarios del "Según yo.", a los que he llamado prepotentes .


Descuida Hatilaus . Ya era hora de que los mexicanos en algo resultáramos un poquito prepotentes . (Lo digo sólo porque parece que en mi país es más extendido su uso. Ya han dicho que en Bolivia, Chile y Argentina también se utiliza.) 

Es broma. La verdad es que acá lo aplicamos sin ningún afán de superioridad o pedantería. Es un uso muy corriente.

Bueno. En resumen, según mis compañeros mexicanos y por supuesto según yo (¡faltaba más!), es normal usarlo en conversaciones coloquiales. Así que, Sabry, palomita a tus conclusiones y cuando vengas a México (según yo muy pronto ), siéntete libre de decir 'según yo'. Suena chido y ten por seguro que nadie se te quedará mirando de forma extraña.

Adiós 
Índigo


----------



## corre

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Según yo, es correcto.
> Según la RAE también:
> *según**.*
> (Del lat. _secundum_).
> *6.* prep. Ante nombres o pronombres personales, con arreglo o conformemente a lo que opinan o dicen las personas de que se trate. _Según él._ _Según ellos._ _Según Aristóteles._ _Según San Pablo._


 
Todos están ignorando la gramática (y que los ejemplos de RAE no incluyen "segun yo"). Una preposición no utiliza el caso nominativo del pronombre, por lo tanto lo correcto, lo cual les puede sonar desagradable, sería "según mí".


----------



## Hatilaus

Insisto en el asunto de la elipsis. Nadie dirá nunca "Según mí" ... sin oir risas alrededor.

"Según yo + verbo".


----------



## corre

Ahora del punto de vista de lo que significa: 
"conformemente a lo que opinan o dicen". 

Tiene sentido que el locutor se refiere a otra persona. En cambio, si nos ponemos a examinarlo, es medio cómico referirse a si mismo.


----------



## CarMalibrán

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola a tod@s:
> 
> Hoy, durante mi clase de español, una chica ha dicho "*según yo...*" y nuestro profesor nos ha dicho que esta expresión es incorrecta y que lo correcto es "*en mi opinión*".
> 
> Yo siempre lo he utilizado y nadie me ha dicho nunca que fuera incorrecto, además me parece haber leído por alguna parte (no me acuerdo dónde) que la RAE acepta esta expresión.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan Ustedes? ¿Es incorrecto el uso de _según yo_?
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Buen día.
Para nada que lo es. En lengua hablada es muy común, según yo. Ya si quiere pulir su expresión oral y escrita, puede decir "en lo que a mí concierne / en lo que a mí respecta".

Saludos.


----------

